# My Girl just got back from being bred and looks sooo skinny :(.



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey guys, my girl just got back from breeding this weekend. I performed a famacha test on her eye lids and she is pink. I went ahead and dosed her with some safeguard instead of ivermectin. I had trimmed her hooves because she's got hoof rot . She seems to be walking a little better. I was planning on giving her some whole oats to help her gain weight slowly. I normally give her pellets and sweet feed. 

I've also noticed that her belly is sagging a bit like my other doe when she was expecting so I am hoping she took. She was at the breeding bucks house since June and just now got home in August. 


Thanks Guys!!


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

ErinHunter97 said:


> Hey guys, my girl just got back from breeding this weekend. I performed a famacha test on her eye lids and she is pink. I went ahead and dosed her with some safeguard instead of ivermectin. I had trimmed her hooves because she's got hoof rot . She seems to be walking a little better. I was planning on giving her some whole oats to help her gain weight slowly. I normally give her pellets and sweet feed.
> 
> I've also noticed that her belly is sagging a bit like my other doe when she was expecting so I am hoping she took. She was at the breeding bucks house since June and just now got home in August.
> 
> ...


Sorry meant September!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ErinHunter97 said:


> Hey guys, my girl just got back from breeding this weekend. I performed a famacha test on her eye lids and she is pink. I went ahead and dosed her with some safeguard instead of ivermectin. I had trimmed her hooves because she's got hoof rot . She seems to be walking a little better. I was planning on giving her some whole oats to help her gain weight slowly. I normally give her pellets and sweet feed.
> 
> I've also noticed that her belly is sagging a bit like my other doe when she was expecting so I am hoping she took. She was at the breeding bucks house since June and just now got home in August.
> 
> ...


she looks as skiny as our doe we bought. our doe was fed with only corn and grain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets and beet pulp would be better options. I'd also do at least a week of probiotics and a B Complex shot. What supplements do you give?


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Alfalfa pellets and beet pulp would be better options. I'd also do at least a week of probiotics and a B Complex shot. What supplements do you give?


Ahh ok awesome I'll buy some of those, and as of right now they have a free choice salt block but that is it. She is 7 so she is slightly older.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really needs a good loose goat or cattle mineral. Salt block is fine but I bet she is very mineral deficient.


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> She really needs a good loose goat or cattle mineral. Salt block is fine but I bet she is very mineral deficient.


I will do whatever I need to to get my goat back to being healthy. she was chunky before she even left to be bred.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

There are lots of things you can try to help her gain weight. 🙂

Free choice hay (an absolute must)
A balanced pelleted goat feed
Alfalfa Pellets (as stated)
Beet Pulp Pellets or Shreds (about a cup a day)
Calf Manna (Up to a cup a day)
Daily Probiotics 
Wheat Germ Oil (1 tsp a day top dressed)
Dyne Liquid (Top dressed or drenched per instructions on bottle)
Electrolytes offered in water
Offering a protein pail (slowly introduced of course)
Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (aka BOSS) (Up to a 1/4 cup twice a day)
I had a doe that I needed to put weight on and in the end what worked best for her was Blue Seal premium Dairy goat pellets, Alfalfa pellets, BOSS, calf manna, wheat germ oil, and occasional electrolytes. Got her looking spiffy in no time.

Definitely try to find her a loose mineral. Goats don't have textured tongues so it can be hard for them to get enough minerals off a block. If you can get them Sweetlix Meat Maker Goat minerals are great. Replamin Plus gel could be a good idea if you feel like her coat condition is poor.


----------



## OverTheMoon (Jan 4, 2019)

Just my 2 cents. As a first step, I'd address her stress. The transport to buck, a new situation and who knows if that also meant fighting for a place among other does, possibly new feed, being bred, transport back, resuming her place in the herd...the whole thing has been very stressful. Goats in particular are very susceptible to stress.
Goats undergo real physiological changes when stressed. Their stress hormones rise very quickly and stay elevated for a long time, weeks in fact. They actually 'wither' when stressed and do look as though they've lost weight. I can't remember the terminology used, but their tissues lose fullness, despite having plentiful water and feed.
It can take up to a month for a goat to recover from a major stress. Even a small change can at home affect them for a time. They are definitely creatures of habit and don't like change.
Plenty of vitamin C before a major stress has been shown to reduce the effects.
B vitamins, magnesium, probiotics, and there are some calming homeopathic supplements for livestock containing pulsatilla etc that all help with the effects of stress. If you can support her as she recovers from her stress, she'll return to her usual state more quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a fecal for worms and cocci right away. She looks really down.


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

Well now I am taking her to the vet because she has sores all over her body and has an abscess on her back.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ErinHunter97 said:


> Well now I am taking her to the vet because she has sores all over her body and has an abscess on her back.


Woah, I wonder what on earth that could be. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. I hope the vet can help you out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that is horrible, keep us updated.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I hope you can get her turned around, and get all fat & shiny & pregnant!
Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh wow. I wpuld not use that studding yard again


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What did your vet say?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How absolutely terrible!! So sorry you are going through this! Have you asked for a refund from the buck owner? Hope she gets better soon! I too am curious to hear what your vet says. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Any update on your doe, @ErinHunter97?


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

So we ended up not going to the vet. We flushed the wound with peroxide, and then put betadine on it for about a week. She seems to be gaining weight. She still has her appetite. Now we are just working on getting her hoof rot fixed. I think she is bagging up a little also, but I do not think the kid/kids are heavy enough for me to tell. She has been given the correct amount of Liquid Vitamin B-12 also. It really looks like her barrel is swelling, but I am not sure when I can do the bounce test. I also do not want to add to her stress.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The bounce test is for seeing if there are kids left after she seems done in labor. Doing it during pregnancy can cause spontaneous abortion or detached placenta.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.

I have to mention, do not use peroxide in wounds, make a light iodine tea color /water solution to flush it next time.

Fortified vit b complex is the best b vitamin injection to give, has all the great b’s.


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

goathiker said:


> The bounce test is for seeing if there are kids left after she seems done in labor. Doing it during pregnancy can cause spontaneous abortion or detached placenta.


Ahh ok then I will not be doing the test anymore I was unaware it was only to see if their were kids left in there. And thanks for the advice.


----------



## ErinHunter97 (Jun 8, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> I do agree.
> 
> I have to mention, do not use peroxide in wounds, make a light iodine tea color /water solution to flush it next time.
> 
> Fortified vit b complex is the best b vitamin injection to give, has all the great b’s.


Thank you for your guys help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.
I corrected my advice it said tea color, forgot to put iodine there. 
So it is a iodine/ water solution, diluted looking like a light tea color.


----------

